# Lost HDMI last night



## DishDiggler (Feb 15, 2006)

211 had been running perfectly till last night. hdmi port seems to be dead, i tried a new hdmi cable and nothing. dish net said it was a known problem, no idea when it would be fixed, guess i gotta use component, now i ahve to uhook my 360 or ps2(dvd player) and thats b.s.


----------

